

Happy Birthday, Samuel Morse - coglethorpe
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samuel_F._B._Morse

======
jgrahamc
Best thing about Morse Code is that the length of the code for each letter is
inversely proportional to its frequency in the English language:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morse_code#Development_and_hist...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morse_code#Development_and_history)

